# Lionfish harvest from natural bottom 3/22



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The lionfish hunters in Pensacola were out whacking and stacking them again on Friday. The Niuhi Dive Charters team included veteran hunters Alex Fogg, Andy Ross, Bryan Clark, Larry Bryant and the vivacious Taylor Marie. The team harvested a total of 120 lionfish from several hard bottom sites.

Water temp was 62 at 120', and the vis was 40'. There was a one knot current out of the east.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice job guys!


----------

